# ARV Recalls



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Paul Chatwin sent me the following mail, it might be useful for our ARV members.

If it's been posted before I'm sorry.

Regards

Don

Hi Don

This is a very good US website for recalls - ideal for RVers

http://www.recalls.gov/search.html

good for all things USA, but click on vehicles and you get everything for each brand of car, rv etc

Best regards

Paul Chatwin


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Paul Chatwin sent me the following mail, it might be useful for our ARV members.
> 
> Oh dear! :?
> Guess who's checking his fridge serial number the second he gets home! 8)
> ...


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Great link, I've checked mine and only a couple of things. One not relevant and the other not applicable.


----------

